# Lothar Matthäus: Reality-Doku 'Lothar - immer am Ball' startet auf Vox



## beachkini (23 Juni 2012)

​
*Lothar Matthäus und Privatfernsehen, das ist seit Jahren eine fruchtbare Liason. Vox strahlt ab Sonntag die Reality-Doku „Lothar - immer am Ball“ aus. Dicke Luft gibt es schon vor dem Start.*

„Eier schrecklich. Nicht gut, nicht lecker.“ Im beiläufigen Säuselton fällt Joanna Tuczynska ihr vernichtendes Urteil. Ihr Lebensgefährte Lothar Matthäus ist mit seinen Kochkünsten durchgefallen, der Zoff auf Deutsch, Englisch und Polnisch ist perfekt. Gleich zum Auftakt wird es unfreiwillig komisch in der Reality-Doku „Lothar - immer am Ball“ *(ab Sonntag, 24.6 um 23:15 Uhr/Vox)*. Eigentlich läuft also alles nach Plan.

„Nicht gut“ - so in etwa lautet allerdings auch das Urteil des Senders über die Show. Kurzerhand hat Vox Matthäus ins Nachtprogramm verfrachtet. Die Sendung, die eigentlich in die Fußstapfen erfolgreicher Formate wie „Daniela Katzenberger - natürlich blond“ treten sollte, entspricht nicht dem, was sich die Macher erhofft hatten. „Lothar Matthäus läuft um 23:15 Uhr“, sagte Vox-Chefredakteur Kai Sturm in Anwesenheit des Medienmagazins DWDL: „Das ist ein Zeichen, dass wir nicht wirklich glücklich mit dem Programm sind.“

Nicht lange dauerte es, bis der Rekordnationalspieler via Bild zum Gegenschlag ausholte. Sein Urteil: „Eine Dummheit. Chefredakteur Sturm hat ein unnötiges Eigentor schon vor Anpfiff gemacht.“ Ein Lothar Matthäus, ist doch klar, ist von dem Ergebnis überzeugt. „Jeder Tag kann etwas Überraschendes mit sich bringen“, sagt der 51-Jährige: „Ich bin manchmal selbst überrascht, wie abwechslungsreich mein Leben ist.“

In sechs Folgen zeigt „Immer am Ball“ Matthäus unter anderem auf dem Wiener Opernball, im Urlaub mit Freundin Joanna, einem Unterwäschemodel, und mit seinen Kindern in München. Der frühere Ausnahmefußballer ist überzeugt, „dass es gewisse Dinge gibt, die man mir gar nicht zutraut“ - Spiegeleierbraten zum Beispiel.

Offenbar war es das ausgeprägte Selbstbewusstsein, das während der Produktion zu einigen „grauen Haaren“ bei den Machern führte. „Lothar Matthäus ist als Weltstar, Führungsspieler und Trainer gewöhnt, die Führung zu übernehmen“, sagte Chefredakteur Sturm. Das habe er auch auf die Sendung übertragen. Es gebe da nur ein Problem: „Wie Lothar Matthäus sich selbst wahrnimmt, hat wenig mit der Wahrnehmung durch die Zuschauer zu tun.“

Mit seiner Rezeption in der Heimat ist der Weltenbummler in der Tat seit Jahren unzufrieden. Man wisse ja, sagte Matthäus im Interview mit der Märkischen Zeitung, wie Deutschland seine Stars behandle: „Es gibt kein Mittelding, nur oben oder unten, Regen oder Sonnenschein.“

Matthäus wählt nun also eine Doku im Privatfernsehen, um „das schiefe Bild von mir wieder geradezurücken“. Ein eigenwilliger Lösungsansatz, räumt er doch ein, dass „diese Geschichten über mein Privatleben“ der Karriere zuletzt eher geschadet hätten. „Es ist wie beim Fußball“, schließt er daher: „Man kann sich gut vorbereiten und alles richtig machen - und man kann trotzdem verlieren.“

Ganz Sportler, hat er ein Scheitern des Projekts einkalkuliert. „I look not back, I look in front“, hat Lothar Matthäus einmal gesagt. Man darf gespannt sein.


Da darf man eigentlich keine Folge verpassen rofl3


----------



## Spritdealer (23 Juni 2012)

Als Fußballer Weltklasse, alles was danach kam nicht mal Kreisklasse. Unfassbar wie dumm und peinich der sich so gibt. Aber Mut hat er schon so eine Reality-Show zu machen, wo er doch mit allem gnadenlos auf die Fresse gefallen ist was privat so gemach hat. Sich dabei dann filmen zu lassen - nunja


----------



## krawutz (24 Juni 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> „Eier schrecklich. Nicht gut, nicht lecker.“



Tja Lodda, vielleicht gibts ja dafür auch schon Implantate.


----------

